

Convert your iOS App into a PSD file - kidmar
https://github.com/vpdn/MMLayershots

======
koenbok
This would work really well with Framer:
[http://framerjs.com](http://framerjs.com)

~~~
vpdn
And one of the reasons why I built the library in the first place. Thanks Koen
for Framer.js, it's awesome!

~~~
koenbok
Ha only saw it in the readme now :-) Thanks!

------
joshdance
Looks great. Excited to try it out.

~~~
vpdn
It's still early work in progress and I've only tested with a few apps so far.
Also test coverage could certainly be better. If you find any issues, feel
free to ping me up (@vpdn).

~~~
coob
Hi vpdn.

The Podspec seems a little screwy, it's not installing the actually library
files, just the PSDWriter classes.

Edit: I notice the pod spec has changed since the tag - maybe you need to tag
a new 0.1.1 ?

Edit 2: Using "pod 'MMLayershots' :head" in the pod spec still doesn't work.

~~~
vpdn
Thanks! I think I screwed up the source_files regex in the Podfile. Have
pushed a new pull request to the Cocoapods repo, hopefully will be fixed soon.

Update: There's a transitioning period currently ongoing at Cocoapods
(migration to Cocoapods Trunk). For now please use the updated podspec in the
github repo directly:

pod 'MMLayershots', :podspec =>
'[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/vpdn/MMLayershots/master/M...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/vpdn/MMLayershots/master/MMLayershots.podspec')

~~~
Garthex
alternatively, use:

pod 'MMLayershots', :git =>
'[https://github.com/vpdn/MMLayershots.git'](https://github.com/vpdn/MMLayershots.git')

